
Announcing Gatsby Cloud - rmason
https://www.gatsbyjs.org/blog/2019-11-14-announcing-gatsby-cloud/
======
accosine
Crazy love React, but Gatsby has just some strange air about it. Really tried
to like but can't - something tells me there's a huge red flag hidden...

~~~
chrisco255
I mean, it's a great framework if you're building a static web page and you
want the flexibility of using React. If you want to serve up dynamic apps with
server rendered content, Next.js (also React based) might be a better choice.
Or a traditional SPA (as shown in Create React App) is fine for a lot of use
cases, too.

~~~
johnsonjo
I agree with this. Static Blogs with Gatsby are incredible once you get past
the mental overhead. I chose before hand to do static sites for my blog just
for pricing and security reasons. With Gatsby you can do compile time queries
to your static files through GraphQL and display content based off your files
and their metadata, this means you can do things like automatic tagging and
article’s in series all with mainly markdown files with metadata, the
occasional React page, and some js config files.

------
wtlstudio
Our WTL Studio builder is also bootstrapped with Gatsby
[https://wtlstudio.com/](https://wtlstudio.com/) Although now that I see
Gatsby Cloud pricing, we may want to bump our rookie numbers, too... ( ͡° ͜ʖ
͡°)

